# So after hearing the round table tonight on HBO



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

What are your thoughts now.   And do your best to stay on this topic.  Should college athletes (any or all) be paid to play college sports?

For now, I will just say NO!!!!  Absolutely Not.   I will give my reasons tomorrow.  I was just wondering everyones opinion.

"No" for me.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What are your thoughts now.   And do your best to stay on this topic.  Should college athletes (any or all) be paid to play college sports?
> 
> For now, I will just say NO!!!!  Absolutely Not.   I will give my reasons tomorrow.  I was just wondering everyones opinion.
> 
> "No" for me.



No and my opinion of Chizik was correct.  Not so tough to take over the cheatingest school in history and win.  Just roll with the cheating.  AU is a joke.  Deal with it.  What's that dude's name that always signed his posts?  weagle?  haha

eat it barners


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 30, 2011)

topcat said:


> No and my opinion of Chizik was correct.  Not so tough to take over the cheatingest school in history and win.  Just roll with the cheating.  AU is a joke.  Deal with it.  What's that dude's name that always signed his posts?  weagle?  haha
> 
> eat it barners


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What are your thoughts now.   And do your best to stay on this topic.  Should college athletes (any or all) be paid to play college sports?
> 
> For now, I will just say NO!!!!  Absolutely Not.   I will give my reasons tomorrow.  I was just wondering everyones opinion.
> 
> "No" for me.



No. They get a free education, room and board. That should be enough in my mind. 



topcat said:


> No and my opinion of Chizik was correct.  Not so tough to take over the cheatingest school in history and win.  Just roll with the cheating.  AU is a joke.  Deal with it.  What's that dude's name that always signed his posts?  weagle?  haha
> 
> eat it barners



Funny post Topcat.... about what I expect from a Kiffen lover.


----------



## bamafans (Mar 31, 2011)

They do get paid...tuition, room / board, food, free personal training, gym membership, free tutoring if needed, physical therapy, rehab....all for free just for playing a GAME.....


----------



## PWalls (Mar 31, 2011)

No. Their "payment" is the free ride to an academic school and degree that they might not have gotten had they had to get there by their academic achievements like everyone else.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think they should start punishing the people involved and not the entire university.

If players involved would have had to pay a SERIOUS (NFL size) fine and all the coaches found guilty of involvement been fined and suspended for 1-2yrs no matter if they leave the university or not, this would not be as much of any issue.

The problem is the in the grand scheme of things Auburn/LSu, O$u* etc. make more money from winning the Nat. Title than the NCAA can ever hope to nail them for and the athletes involved are long gone to the NFL by the time the NCAA gets around to punishing schools.


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

As long as the university is not paying them, they should be able to get money anyway they can.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> As long as the university is not paying them, they should be able to get money anyway they can.



You mean like selling autographed bowl jerseys??


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like selling autographed bowl jerseys??



Anyway they can.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> Anyway they can.



I guess the Bama players could always sell their extra crayons and unused text books.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> Anyway they can.



How about selling a few textbooks.


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess the Bama players could always sell their extra crayons and unused text books.



Those crayola boxes with the sharpener on the back are in high demand.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

Les, you beat me to it....Now go eat some grass.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Les, you beat me to it....Now go eat some grass.



No time for grass right now. I got to hustle down and give Patrick Peterson his last little bit of "mail" that we have for him here in the coaches offices.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No time for grass right now. I got to hustle down and give Patrick Peterson his last little bit of "mail" that we have for him here in the coaches offices.



Make sure that he get's something better than an old beat up Impala with that 80K. I did hear that the actual Impala was worth about $1000 but then when they kicked in the subwoofers, the 24's and the fuzzy Dice that made the price 7K.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Make sure that he get's something better than an old beat up Impala with that 80K. I did hear that the actual Impala was worth about $1000 but then when they kicked in the subwoofers, the 24's and the fuzzy Dice that made the price 7K.



We do things right at LSU... we got him a Hummer!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

I was surprised that the Coaches did not defend their positions better,...not only do these players get the "free education", they also get top notch training, instruction, MEDIA EXPOSURE, experience and many intangibles directly attributed to the _Coaches_ in preparation for the players dream of turning pro...someone put a price on that.
Tell me just how many high school athletes could skip College ball and go straight to the pros,...and in the one in a million kid who might be able to do so, just how much lower would his earnings be?...and how long his career?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 31, 2011)

bamafans said:


> They do get paid...tuition, room / board, food, free personal training, gym membership, free tutoring if needed, physical therapy, rehab....all for free just for playing a GAME.....



I agree. No!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We do things right at LSU... we got him a Hummer!



NO.  Thats what Ohio State got them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> NO.  Thats what Ohio State got them.



That is not true. You guys believe every rumor you hear.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 31, 2011)

Go ahead and pay them, I'll be willing to bet that 70% of them can't spell University anyhow, so the "free education theory" doesn't hold water. Now once you start to pay them, make the NCAA do revenue sharing just like the NFL. No more "donations" from anyone to have a chance for season tickets, that will be unnecessary. It will be a win for the atheletes and a win for season ticket holders who give away their money every year, just to hear how much trouble their players may be in.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

I will just say this.  If they started paying these guys salarys or any substantial amount of money to play college football.  It would be the end of College football in less than 5 years.


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's what needs to happen.

The NCAA needs to give up their monopoly on the young football talent and operate the same way major league baseball does.

Everyone wants to hang their hat on the free eduction, room, board etc and that's all fine and dandy for the run of the mill college football player.  In fact it's a wonderful opportunity and I got my education in just that manner.

On the other hand, for the superstars like Julio Jones, Nick Fairley, AJ Green etc, the free tuition etc is a pure rip off.  The NFL gets a free farm system, we alumi get our ultra successful programs to support, the Coaches make millions, the university makes million, the shoe companies make millions and the athlete gets less than a penny on the dollar for his real value.  

Look at what these rookies will get paid by the NFL and try to justify how the NCAA can monopolize their talent for 2-3 years for the cost of a scholarship, room and board.   

Don't get me wrong, I love college football as much or more than anyone, and I realize if the monopoly status goes away it will impact the talent level of our teams much the same way that it does in baseball.  

Aren't college sports supposed to be about "student athletes" and not about seeing how we can legitimize a way to basically steal talent due a monopoly position.

I think I could make a very compelling case to a young college prospect as to why playing for my school is the best choice for his education, athletic career,  future earnings etc, but I don't think I should be able to deny him the right to negotiate on the free market for the value of his talents. 

Colleges should have to recruit football players the same way they do, baseball players, tennis players, golfers or singers, band members and math geniuses for that matter.    If someone can give me a logical reason for the monopoly status that football programs hold I'd love to hear it.  And "We love college football the way it is"  is a selfish reason not a logical reason.

Flame away.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

There are just too many obstacles in paying players.   

Could you imagine what would happen to these kids if you gave them a pocket full of cash every week.  With the maturity level they are at.   

The fools last night were saying teams should be able to directly pay the players based on the revenue the team brings in.  Are you kidding me?  Could you imagine what would happen to recruiting if that were the case?

IF the argument is that they are not mature enough  to capitalize on the free education they are getting and not ready to take advantage of it, what do you think a pocket full of cash would do to them?


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree LS.. I don't think NCAA schools should be able to pay players.  I also don't think they should have any right to deny a young athlete the opportunity to be paid if his talents warrant it.

Take away the monopoly arrangement the NFL and NCAA have established and be done with it.  

It's going to happen. 

Weagle


----------



## DSGB (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe the athletes should get a share of any revenue earned by the schools off of player merchandise. BUT, instead of getting a check every week or month, the money goes into an account that is only available once the athlete graduates. If they fail to graduate, for whatever reason, the school keeps the money.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There are just too many obstacles in paying players.
> 
> Could you imagine what would happen to these kids if you gave them a pocket full of cash every week.  With the maturity level they are at.
> 
> ...



There was an article put out a few months ago that there were only @16 teams that made a profit in 2009. How can teams that are not profitting from the program afford to pay players? I guess we would have 16 teams that every athlete would flock to every year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

fairhope said:


> There was an article put out a few months ago that there were only @16 teams that made a profit in 2009. How can teams that are not profitting from the program afford to pay players? I guess we would have 16 teams that every athlete would flock to every year.



That was what these guys were discussing last night.  They want 60 "Major" programs.   There are not 60 programs making a profit.  

Also, how do they pay players of sports that do not make money.  Do you pay Mark Ingram the same as the guy on the wresting team?  How about the College Fishing team?  

The money would ruin the players.  There would still be under the table offerings to seperate the elite people and there would be no way to make it "fair".


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Mar 31, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Maybe the athletes should get a share of any revenue earned by the schools off of player merchandise. BUT, instead of getting a check every week or month, the money goes into an account that is only available once the athlete graduates. If they fail to graduate, for whatever reason, the school keeps the money.



I kindof like something along these lines..


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

weagle said:


> Here's what needs to happen.
> 
> The NCAA needs to give up their monopoly on the young football talent and operate the same way major league baseball does.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to "flame you" weagle, but since you were a college athlete, then you of all people should know the benefit these athletes get in the weight room, on their techniques, their education of the game, playing experience, media exposure and the simple fact that they have an extra 2-3 years of both physical and emotional maturity-supervised, in order to prepare them for a possible pro career.
Not one of the "superstars" that you mentioned could go from high school to pro...not one.
There is tremendous value regardless of the "free education"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd much rather see them actually have to meet REAL entrance requirements than start getting paid.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd much rather see them actually have to meet REAL entrance requirements than start getting paid.



OMG !!!!!!  You would turn College Football into Womens basketball.  LOL

It would be......

BORING !!!!   Cause 95% of them would never be able to get into Life College.  Mustless a real University...


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

Look at all of the minor league baseball players.  The difference is that the ncaa and pro bb do not have not have an agreement to keep the most talented young players from being paid their market value. Even with the minor league bb in place the colleges still have baseball teams.  If someone can explain why football players deserve less freedom to market their talents than every other athlete I'm all ears.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> OMG !!!!!!  You would turn College Football into Womens basketball.  LOL
> 
> It would be......
> 
> BORING !!!!   Cause 95% of them would never be able to get into Life College.  Mustless a real University...



Better than paying them to play college football, imo.

I somewhat agree with Weagle... there needs to either be a Minor League Football League 

-OR- 

the NFL needs to pitch in and start paying the colleges for effectively running a minor league system for them and then perhaps the colleges could pay that money to the football players.


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Not one of the "superstars" that you mentioned could go from high school to pro...not one.




That may be true under the current system, because there is no minor league option.   If there was a farm system, like there is in Baseball, every one of them would have had the option to make their own decision between the college and pro/farm system route.   

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

weagle said:


> That may be true under the current system, because there is no minor league option.   If there was a farm system, like there is in Baseball, every one of them would have had the option to make their own decision between the college and pro/farm system route.
> 
> Weagle




Think about that option for a second.  It would totally ruin college ball because any player any good would go that route for pay.  College ball would be left with a bunch of Duke and Vandy ball players.

IT would be segregation all over again.  LOL


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> OMG !!!!!!  You would turn College Football into Womens basketball.  LOL
> 
> It would be......
> 
> BORING !!!!   Cause 95% of them would never be able to get into Life College.  Mustless a real University...



I understand that would ruin NCAA sports, but I wouldn't give a rats rump if everyone of them were kicked out and they brought in players that deserved to be there. The overwhelming majority doesn't have enough sense to be there, I think I give enough of my money away to people every payday that do not deserve it, I darn sure wouldn't make a donation or pay for season tix to see a team that is supposed to represent a university that really wouldn't know how to get home with a gps! But this is America, those of us that try always wind up on the short end, the "underpriveledged" get a free ride to somewhere that they can't do anything with. A total show of ignorance by all of us to support these dumb"guys". 

Lanier, if it went to all players that could make the grades, you and all of us would watch, and there would be one resounding difference that you would notice.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I understand that would ruin NCAA sports, but I wouldn't give a rats rump if everyone of them were kicked out and they brought in players that deserved to be there. The overwhelming majority doesn't have enough sense to be there, I think I give enough of my money away to people every payday that do not deserve it, I darn sure wouldn't make a donation or pay for season tix to see a team that is supposed to represent a university that really wouldn't know how to get home with a gps! But this is America, those of us that try always wind up on the short end, the "underpriveledged" get a free ride to somewhere that they can't do anything with. A total show of ignorance by all of us to support these dumb"guys".
> 
> Lanier, if it went to all players that could make the grades, you and all of us would watch, and there would be one resounding difference that you would notice.



yes I understand but I am sorry to tell you that your world does not exist these days.

Nothing personal.  Just the truth.  If we started over with all "smart" guys.  Eventually coaches and programs would try to gain a edge by curving tests and altering grades to get the advantage.  Thats how we got where we are today.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> yes I understand but I am sorry to tell you that your world does not exist these days.
> 
> Nothing personal.  Just the truth.  If we started over with all "smart" guys.  Eventually coaches and programs would try to gain a edge by curving tests and altering grades to get the advantage.  Thats how we got where we are today.



I totally understand what you mean, it just chaps my rear to hear someone that can't fluently speak the english language on tv after a game doing an interview, and he or she is there on a scholarship!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 31, 2011)

weagle said:


> That may be true under the current system, because there is no minor league option.   If there was a farm system, like there is in Baseball, every one of them would have had the option to make their own decision between the college and pro/farm system route.
> 
> Weagle


Sounds good in theory, but who is gonna support the farm system,...NFL? NBA?...they don't want to share the rev they currently have...and running a football farm system would be vastly more expensive than a baseball system, much less exposure...espn gonna show highlights, or telecast games at that level...doubt it.
I haven't checked the numbers in a long time, but I suspect that a higher % of baseball players in the pros
currently come from the college ranks than the farm systems(I know many college guys go to the farm system, but at the higher levels) how many levels would you have in the football farm system? how good would the coaches be?
Lots of big differences in the two sports...may work for basketball, though camera time would  still be a primary motivation for the young guys.
...and don't minimize the education, I suspect there are just as many positive examples as negative examples.
Complex for sure.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Sounds good in theory, but who is gonna support the farm system,...NFL? NBA?...they don't want to share the rev they currently have...and running a football farm system would be vastly more expensive than a baseball system, much less exposure...espn gonna show highlights, or telecast games at that level...doubt it.
> I haven't checked the numbers in a long time, but I suspect that a higher % of baseball players in the pros
> currently come from the college ranks than the farm systems(I know many college guys go to the farm system, but at the higher levels) how many levels would you have in the football farm system? how good would the coaches be?
> Lots of big differences in the two sports...may work for basketball, though camera time would  still be a primary motivation for the young guys.
> ...




I couldn't agree more.    Two systems feeding into one system would just be a mess.  Who would the NFL support more and how would that be determined


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Think about that option for a second.  It would totally ruin college ball because any player any good would go that route for pay.  College ball would be left with a bunch of Duke and Vandy ball players.
> 
> IT would be segregation all over again.  LOL



Possibly, but what's our logic for preventing them getting whatever money they can get in a free market?  Do we support the current system because we love it and therefore our interests trump their freedom to market their talent.

Personally I think there would be plenty of players who would  recognize all of the advantages of playing college football.  If they don't, then they don't need to go the "student athlete" route.  

We might loose the top 5% of the talent to the pros, but I'll bet we would also loose 95% of the problems, many of which are due to forcing young athletes into a university system where their only qualification and motivation for being there is the fact they run 4.3 in the 40 and it's their only path to the pros.

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 31, 2011)

weagle said:


> Possibly, but what's our logic for preventing them getting whatever money they can get in a free market?  Do we support the current system because we love it and therefore our interests trump their freedom to market their talent.
> 
> Personally I think there would be plenty of players who would  recognize all of the advantages of playing college football.  If they don't, then they don't need to go the "student athlete" route.
> 
> ...




If a player would actually pick his college for a $500 hand shake, imagine what he would do for some real dough.  I believe half of the players would opt for the cash.   I believe it would end College football.


----------



## weagle (Mar 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If a player would actually pick his college for a $500 hand shake, imagine what he would do for some real dough.  I believe half of the players would opt for the cash.   I believe it would end College football.



So we get to limit their options because if they had a choice they wouldn't choose the one we want them to make?

Why don't we make Taylor Swift sing for the Auburn chorus for 3 years before she can sell her talent in Nashville?  Trevor Bayne can't drive a Sprint Cup car til he does his stint in college? Jason Heyward can't go straight to the Braves because we want to see him blasting home runs for the Tigers?  

Other than the fact that you and I and most of the others on here love College football, there is no way to justify the current system.

Weagle


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 31, 2011)

weagle said:


> So we get to limit their options because if they had a choice they wouldn't choose the one we want them to make?
> 
> Why don't we make Taylor Swift sing for the Auburn chorus for 3 years before she can sell her talent in Nashville?  Trevor Bayne can't drive a Sprint Cup car til he does his stint in college? Jason Heyward can't go straight to the Braves because we want to see him blasting home runs for the Tigers?
> 
> ...



That's correct


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 1, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I haven't checked the numbers in a long time, but I suspect that a higher % of baseball players in the pros
> currently come from the college ranks than the farm systems(I know many college guys go to the farm system, but at the higher levels)



Just the opposite is true.

The ultimate cream of the crop go pro out of HS.  And a AA team would likely mop the floor with even the best college baseball teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

As is the case with a lot of things, the argument for paying college football players can be pretty convincing and can look pretty practical on paper.  But I think there would be a lot of unintended consequences that none of us would like.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just the opposite is true.
> 
> The ultimate cream of the crop go pro out of HS.  And a AA team would likely mop the floor with even the best college baseball teams.



I stand corrected, like I said, I haven't checked the numbers is a long time, but I would be willing to bet that the % is much greater now than it was last time I checked...American players, not including imports, but my original statement stands,...too expensive and not enough draw to replicate the baseball system with a football system.


----------



## weagle (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree SGD, but that's basically the only argument we have is that we won't like it.  

Here's an idea.  Let the Pro's draft underclassmen and pay them while they play in college.  If they do so they have to pick up all of the expenses of the scholarship etc for that player plus match it to the general scholarship fund.

It would be the cheapest and most practical way for them to maintain their current farm system.

It would allow the players to be compensated on their real value.

It would allow players to continue their education and develop their athletic skills.

It would save the colleges some money.

Basically it would work the same way as when players  sign pro baseball contracts, but still play college football.

Again,  My position is that the Universities shouldn't pay the players, but they also shouldn't be able to deny the player the right to earn money based on the market value of his talent.

Weagle


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If a player would actually pick his college for a $500 hand shake, imagine what he would do for some real dough.




Home invasion with a handgun?


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 13, 2011)

Former Auburn player Chaz Ramsey says he will speak to NCAA next week
Published: Wednesday, April 13, 2011, 12:02 PM     Updated: Wednesday, April 13, 2011, 1:16 PM
 By Jon Solomon -- The Birmingham News al.com 
Follow  
Share190 
 164 Share close 
Google Buzz

Digg

Stumble Upon

Fark
 Share Email Print 

BIRMINGHAM, Alabama -- Former Auburn football player Chaz Ramsey said today he will meet with the NCAA early next week following allegations made on HBO's "Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel" that players received cash payments at Auburn.

Ramsey made charges on HBO that he received money handshakes after games and sold complimentary game tickets. Ramsey had been reluctant to speak with the NCAA because Auburn's attorneys requested to be present for the interview.

Ramsey said today Auburn won't be represented at the NCAA interview and that the information he provides won't be disclosed to the school.

"I wouldn't like Auburn to be there," Ramsey said. "The NCAA wanted to talk to me, so the NCAA is going to talk to me."

When asked if he knows names of boosters or coaches who provided payments to Auburn players, Ramsey replied, "I may." He declined to elaborate.

Two weeks ago, Ramsey told The Birmingham News he received handshakes with $200 to $300 after at least three games in 2007. Ramsey said then that he did not know who the people were paying him or whether Auburn coaches knew of the payments. He said he later learned by talking to teammates that cash payments were "pretty much common knowledge."

Earlier this month, former Auburn player Stanley McClover told The South Florida Sun Sentinel that he spoke with a representative of the NCAA enforcement staff after telling HBO that boosters gave him money while he played for the Tigers. McClover told the newspaper he didn't reveal the names of the boosters.

Two other former players, Troy Reddick and Raven Gray, made similar allegations to HBO. It's not known if Reddick, who alleged an Auburn coach was involved in a payment, and Gray have talked to the NCAA or plan to do so.

Auburn Athletics Director Jay Jacobs said in a statement after the accusations aired that HBO confirmed no proof of the claims being true but Auburn would use outside counsel and "spare no resources to find the truth." Auburn coach Gene Chizik disputed the claims and characterized HBO's handling of the story as "pure garbage." Some former players rallied to the school's defense to say they were never paid. [Updated to clarify that Chizik's quote of "pure garbage" was about HBO's handling of the story.]

Ramsey lost a lawsuit in February against a former Auburn head athletic trainer accused of mismanaging Ramsey's rehab from back surgery.

Ramsey, who plans to graduate from Auburn, said he is now back home in Mississippi. He said he's still taking classes while being off campus and hasn't heard much reaction since the HBO show aired.

"I've been talking to my good friends," he said. "They tend to agree with what I said, what I did. Of course, you have the Auburn fans on the message boards that are going to talk about stuff they have no clue about. That's just normal."

Ramsey also said he is done speaking with the media.

"I'm going to talk to the NCAA sometime next week," he said, "and I'm going to leave it at that."


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

That would be the Chaz Ramsey who claimed on the show that he had no axe to grind, correct? 

Here are his tweets leading up to the show since his case against AU was thrown out. 

Key Ramsey Judge dismisses Ramsey's lawsuit against former Auburn trainer over career-ending injury | al.com http://t.co/EoddO1a 8 Feb

NOW I can talk freely to the press. Auburn not going to like me 4 Feb

Interesting to see if Auburn University won the battle or the War. Stay tuned 4 Feb

Appeal on the way and Mississippi Lawsuit in the making 4 Feb

In my opinion, Corrupt Federal Judge in Alabama rules summary judgement for Arnold Gamber 4

Auburn University needs to enjoy it while they can. Best championship money can buy.....Enjoy having it stripped 10 Jan

Glad to see Auburn University could finally buy a National Championship. Pat couldn't get, so he bought it!!!!!! 10 Jan

could you believe that arnold gamber would have the guts to call a 300 lb offensive lineman a "p***y" 7 Jan

For all you texas tech fans i feel for you players with arnold gamber being the team athletic trainer 7 Jan

and Hugh Nall, what a great guy. He told me one day"if he had one more quarter, he would have been my daddy" hahah 7 Jan

they may just find that Tubs was letting players live for free in homw provided by boosters. 7 Jan

It will be interesting to see how auburn turns out when they look deeper into cam newtons scamdall and find how backwards tuberville was 7 Jan

Tommy Tuberville stated, "that monkey (Glenn Dorsey) better be glad he is not returning another year or we would take out both knees".... 7 Jan

John G. Smith getting desperate 7 Jan

Auburn football could not possibly have racist coaches, could they? 7 Jan

John Smith needs to ask Tubs what racial remarks he made about Glenn Dorsey while I was present 7 Jan

Auburn coming out of the woodwork with pics post surgery 7 Jan

Welcome to all who would like to follow the Auburn, Tuberville, Nall, Gamber and Yoxall saga. This could include Pugh, Ziemba and Ben Turne 1 Nov

Coach Don Dunn, who recruited Chaz Ramsey for 12 months, never called to check on Chaz.

Chette Williams, Tommy Tuberville"s FCA Director never called to check on Chaz either. What a classy group of guys.

Tommy Tuberville never called Chaz Ramsey to check on him....not once. Only told me.....Chaz needs to "man up". What a great guy!

whether he evver played again or not, they would have shown some compassion. Not so at Auburn under the present administration

Had that been an instate school, I can't help but think they would have had an interest in Chaz Ramsey's well being

Great example....Coach Chizick NEVER contacted Chaz Ramsey to see if he was still interested in playing


I'd say he's a credible witness, wouldn't you. Absolutely no axe to grind there.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

On an unrelated note, here's an interesting article about a Dodge dealership owner in Gadsden. 

http://www.gadsdentimes.com/article...Motors-owner-arrested-on-more-than-100-counts

The former owner of Crown Motors has been arrested on more than 100 counts after an indictment for allegedly attempting to avoid paying sales tax and failure to deliver a title. He allegedly undervalued millions in sales and avoided paying hundreds of thousands of dollars in sales tax, District Attorney Jimmie Harp said.


Click to enlarge
Special agents with the Alabama Department of Revenue blocked the entrances and exits and raided Crown Motors in Gadsden on Thursday May 14, 2009. Gadsden Times Photo by Eric T. Wright

Click to enlarge
Forrest Wayne Frost

Forrest Wayne Frost, 60, turned himself in this morning to the Etowah County Sheriff's Office, Harp said. The indictment was handed down this week by a special session of the Etowah Country Jury.


Bond was set at $98,000 by Etowah County Circuit Judge Allen Millican.


Frost posted bond and was released, but was required to surrender his U.S. passport and he is to be supervised by the Etowah County Community Corrections program while out of jail on bond.


He was charged with 98 counts of attempting to evade Alabama sales tax, which are Class C felonies, and two counts of failure to deliver a title of a motor vehicle, which are Class A misdemeanors.


According to the indictment, Frost was co-owner and vice president of Crown Motors from 2004 to 2009, and he allegedly caused Crown Motors to evade paying sales tax from automobile sales.


Taxes were due to be paid to the state of Alabama and the cities of Anniston and Fort Payne.


Crown Motors was raided in May 2009 by the Alabama Department of Revenue, which seized tax and business records. The business closed a short time later.


Frost also is charged with failure to deliver a title to a buyer within the time required by law.


“Mr. Frost is charged with using various schemes to avoid paying Alabama sales tax — schemes such as willfully not reporting sales that occurred and inflating the value of vehicles traded in to Crown Motors to create a false amount of profit reported,” Harp said.


Frost, a Certified Public Accountant, also was the principal owner of Kirkland and Company, an accounting firm, which prepared the taxes for Crown Motors, Harp said.


“This enabled him to shield much of his activity from his business partners and employees around him,” Harp said.

Frost also is charged with not delivering a certificate of Alabama title in a timely manner to purchasers of automobiles, Harp said.


Each felony count carries a prison sentence of up to five years and the misdemeanor counts carry a sentence of up to 12 months in the Etowah County jail.


“Of course Mr. Frost is presumed innocent until proven guilty. However, those who willfully scheme to avoid paying taxes that were collected from the buyer and not paid to the state must be held accountable,” Harp said. “This is an ongoing investigation and anyone with information in these matters is encouraged to contact the district attorney's office.”


This case is being prosecuted by the Alabama Department of Revenue, the Alabama Attorney General's Office and the Etowah County District Attorney's Office.


Unrelated to the latest indictments, Frost was arrested by Gadsden police officers in August for second-degree theft by deception. Harp said Frost has been indictment on that charge.


Frost allegedly sold a BMW to R.H. Motors in July 2009 while he was selling the inventory at Crown Motors. A report was filed after Oden Piano took the BMW for a trade on a piano.


The car was not running and the owner of Oden Piano took it to Crown Motors for repairs.


The BMW was at Crown Motors when the inventory was being sold before the business closed.



Just so happens that this upstanding citizen owned dealership is the same one that is rumored to have provided chargers to Harris and Kirkpatrick. 

Hmmm.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> On an unrelated note, here's an interesting article about a Dodge dealership owner in Gadsden.
> 
> http://www.gadsdentimes.com/article...Motors-owner-arrested-on-more-than-100-counts
> 
> ...



Does this mean the 1000's of people that had cars from Bill Heard Chevrolet did something wrong? Just because a dealership is crooked does not mean that people that drive cars from that dealership did anything wrong.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 15, 2011)

stravis said:


> That would be the Chaz Ramsey who claimed on the show that he had no axe to grind, correct?
> 
> Here are his tweets leading up to the show since his case against AU was thrown out.
> 
> ...



Ax to grind? Probably. The one thing you don't understand is that if he did not have an ax to grind and he was happy with the Barn he would not have came out with the allegations, but he is upset with the Barn and decided to tell his story. I know, i know, there are plenty that will come out and say they got no Tiger Bucks, but they feel they were treated fairly by the Barn. 

Never upset someone that was a partner in a wrong doing. The other party can turn at anytime or blackmail to get their way. Personally, I think the smoke from Ramseys story is thick.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Apr 15, 2011)

How did this turn into UA VS. AU?

Give me a break!


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> How did this turn into UA VS. AU?
> 
> Give me a break!



Barner diversion tactic. They are taught this technic at a very early age


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Barner diversion tactic. They are taught this technic at a very early age



What's a technic?


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's a technic?



Short for technique.

Are you patrolling for spelling and grammer violations this morning? If so you may need another ticket book as I would be considered a habitual offender........no offense


----------

